# Solar Sub Forum



## jowwy (21 Oct 2022)

Is there any chance we can get a solar sub forum added to Home, Garden and DIY..........or can we have pinned threads like in other areas, where we can just keep posting up and it stays at the top

@Shaun @Moderators


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2022)

There's DIY forums that have plenty on this subject.


----------



## jowwy (21 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's DIY forums that have plenty on this subject.



There's also DIY forums that have plenty of subjects on DIY but we have a sub forum for it.....but maybe if someone else asked, the above response wouldn't have been made


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Oct 2022)

I don't see the need for a sub forum - or indeed a massive number of separate threads, there are not that many of us really interested in the topic and I guess interest will wane when people are setup and confident with their settings.


----------



## jowwy (21 Oct 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> I don't see the need for a sub forum - or indeed a massive number of separate threads, there are not that many of us really interested in the topic and I guess interest will wane when people are setup and confident with their settings.



that could also be said about a lot of the sub forums, but they still get added......whats the saying "build it and they will come"


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2022)

When the purpose is 


jowwy said:


> The place to show/*brag*/report on your solar production for the day.............


It's a sign of what may come.

Many of the other subforums were started as a result of threads being started elsewhere, before the subforum was created.


----------



## jowwy (21 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> When the purpose is
> 
> It's a sign of what may come.
> 
> Many of the other subforums were started as a result of threads being started elsewhere, before the subforum was created.



You highlight a post from another thread.....and its not to brag about, hey i got solar you havent, but more about how well my system is working or other peoples systems. But you don't see it that why, because you have issues with me as a member of this forum and your allowing those issues to cloud what could be a good thread/sub forum on solar/wind/alternative energy.

You say there are plenty of other DIY forums out there with that information, well there also other cycling forums out there too, but we all use CC, there are other gardening, health, money, pet, money forums out there, but we added sub forums to CC for the reason of keeping members here interested in CC.

So the purpose isnt solely to brag, even though we have many sub forums on this forum were people BRAG about what they got, but only YOU have an issue with it.

Now i asked Shaun and the moderators on the Site support part of the forum a question and not YOU


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> You highlight a post from another thread.....and its not to brag about, hey i got solar you havent, but more about how well my system is working or other peoples systems. But you don't see it that why, because you have issues with me as a member of this forum and your allowing those issues to cloud what could be a good *thread/sub forum on* *solar/wind/alternative energy.*
> 
> You say there are plenty of other DIY forums out there with that information, well there also other cycling forums out there too, but we all use CC, there are other gardening, health, money, pet, money forums out there, but we added sub forums to CC for the reason of keeping members here interested in CC.
> 
> ...


Already one running in NCA&P.


----------



## jowwy (21 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Already one running in NCA&P.



This is not NACA…..and as per the rules stated by shaun, not to be discussed on here.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Oct 2022)

The problem I see is where do sub forums end.

Another member may request one for heat source pumps, then another for insulation, then another for that we'll known energy saving device, a human powered screwdriver.


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> The problem I see is where do sub forums end.
> 
> Another member may request one for heat source pumps, then another for insulation, then another for that we'll known energy saving device, a human powered screwdriver.



So a green energy sub forum would cover most of what you state…….and insulation would come under DIY…..

we have many sub forums for a reason, i mean we have one for pets and holidays ffs…..i mean we got a classifieds section with 4 different sub forums within it. So why not a green energy section, with sub forums under that….


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2022)

Its funny how the ones objecting dont have solar………but are happy to post in the motoring, money, sport, animal, diy sections of the Cycling forum.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Its funny how the ones objecting dont have solar………but are happy to post in the motoring, money, sport, animal, diy sections of the Cycling forum.



Nowt as funny as folk lad, as my granddad used to say


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> *Its funny how the ones objecting dont have solar*………but are happy to post in the motoring, money, sport, animal, diy sections of the Cycling forum.


You don't know that.


----------



## Time Waster (23 Oct 2022)

I've got solar and I think you've made a very valid point by accident. Namely there's too many sub forums on here. Travel could be in with touring. One for selling and one for wanting. DIY to sports could be in hobbies. Personal matters in cc chat. Why every possible type of cycling having their own subforum? Folding bikes and electric bikes in commuting. Recumbents could have cargo bikes and fixed gear in them.

I'm sure a real cull of the already too many forums, merging into the most appropriate wider forums would make it a more manageable forum list, especially good for mobile phone users visiting here.

I think Jowwy made a good case for this by accident and by the replies made to his posts.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Oct 2022)

Does anyone use the forum filters? I know I don't, 

I only use the New Post button, so it makes no difference to me what folder/sub folder/sub sub folder a post is in, the only one that makes a difference is the system is able to filter the dark side folder.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Does anyone use the forum filters? I know I don't,



I do and think it an excellent feature. I have 31 subforums on "ignore" as I've no interest in the subjects, especially Shopping Deals, Discounts and Bargains!

I use the blue button a lot but still want topics I'm not interested in filtered out. I wouldn't want to see, for example, Personal Matters in Cafe, I follow both, as it just clogs up that subforum.

A solar subforum is of little interest to me, I'd probably read it initially and then "ignore." I can't see why there shouldn't be a solar subforum if folk want it but this doesn't seem necessary for perhaps three threads threads, one of which has attracted no response in four days.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I use the blue button a lot.


Blue button?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2022)

Blue button, top left to show New Posts only



Phaeton said:


> Blue button?


.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Blue button, top left to show New Posts only
> 
> 
> .



Is that on your phone? I'm on a Mac with Chrome, so not a specific blue on mine


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Is that on your phone? I'm on a Mac with Chrome, so not a specific blue on mine
> 
> View attachment 665740


New Posts, above your avatar, gets you the same thing.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Is that on your phone? I'm on a Mac with Chrome, so not a specific blue on mine
> 
> View attachment 665740



Yes, I rarely use a PC or laptop for this type of browsing. Android phone using Chrome.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Oct 2022)

I just press the three lines and get this.


----------



## jowwy (24 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I do and think it an excellent feature. I have 31 subforums on "ignore" as I've no interest in the subjects, especially Shopping Deals, Discounts and Bargains!
> 
> I use the blue button a lot but still want topics I'm not interested in filtered out. I wouldn't want to see, for example, Personal Matters in Cafe, I follow both, as it just clogs up that subforum.
> 
> A solar subforum is of little interest to me, I'd probably read it initially and then "ignore." I can't see why there shouldn't be a solar subforum if folk want it but this doesn't seem necessary for perhaps three threads threads, one of which has attracted no response in four days.



Is that because no ones solar has broken down yet??? And i did change it fo Green energy subforum, so not just solar but maybe wind, air source heat, etc etc etc

for me its not DIY……You could say its home, but i think its bigger that and if there was a section available, people may or may not use it. But who knows.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Oct 2022)

Thanks for mentioning the filter just applied it to a sub forum I’m not interested in. That’ll filter it out of new posts?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Is that because no ones solar has broken down yet??? And i did change it fo Green energy subforum, so not just solar but maybe wind, air source heat, etc etc etc
> 
> for me its not DIY……You could say its home, but i think its bigger that and if there was a section available, people may or may not use it. But who knows.



By all means call it a Green Energy forum, it will be of interest to those in a position to install such systems. I'm very interested in green energy but with a much wider discussion than domestic installation. That would by its nature involve politics and so unfortunately would not be allowed. For me I'd still put the forum on "ignore" so if you're desire is to inform people it's probably better to leave the discussion in Home and DIY.

As for the thread with no replies, yes it probably is because no one has encountered a problem. This makes it a pointless thread which clogs the forum and will probably drop off the first page in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jowwy (24 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> By all means call it a Green Energy forum, it will be of interest to those in a position to install such systems. I'm very interested in green energy but with a much wider discussion than domestic installation. That would by its nature involve politics and so unfortunately would not be allowed. For me I'd still put the forum on "ignore" so if you're desire is to inform people it's probably better to leave the discussion in Home and DIY.
> 
> As for the thread with no replies, yes it probably is because no one has encountered a problem. This makes it a pointless thread which clogs the forum and will probably drop off the first page in a couple of weeks.



but also said have the as pinned posts, like in some other sub forums, so they dont get lost.

Im just giving some suggestions, that only 1 or 2 seem to dislike for whatever reason.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Oct 2022)

But where does it end, I would love a thread devoted to Northern Soul or The Balkan Countries but accept they would have a limited audience.

I feel sure other people may want a thread on Hyenas or lesser spotted Dalmatians, but we have to accept we can't all get what we want regardless of how much we stamp our feet.


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Oct 2022)

Id like a solar sub forum


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> By all means call it a Green Energy forum, it will be of interest to those in a position to install such systems. I'm very interested in green energy but with a much wider discussion than domestic installation.* That would by its nature involve politics and so unfortunately would not be allowed. *For me I'd still put the forum on "ignore" so if you're desire is to inform people it's probably better to leave the discussion in Home and DIY.
> 
> As for the thread with no replies, yes it probably is because no one has encountered a problem. This makes it a pointless thread which clogs the forum and will probably drop off the first page in a couple of weeks.


More or less what I said. Only I mentioned where it would end up and got shouted down on bother occasions.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> but also said have the as pinned posts, like in some other sub forums, so they dont get lost.
> 
> Im just giving some suggestions, that only 1 or 2 seem to dislike for whatever reason.



Then in the first instance I suggest you consider the nature of the majority of pinned threads in each subforum.

As for your second point my purpose in replying was to Phaeton's point regarding filters and the "ignore" function. I also said I see no reason why there shouldn't be a solar/green energy subforum. I for one don't dislike the idea.


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Then in the first instance I suggest you consider the nature of the majority of pinned threads in each subforum.
> 
> As for your second point my purpose in replying was to Phaeton's point regarding filters and the "ignore" function. *I also said I see no reason why there shouldn't be a solar/green energy subforum. I for one don't dislike the idea.*



My apologies, i wasnt saying that you was against it.


----------



## Bollo (25 Oct 2022)

Time Waster said:


> I've got solar and I think you've made a very valid point by accident. Namely there's too many sub forums on here. Travel could be in with touring. One for selling and one for wanting. DIY to sports could be in hobbies. Personal matters in cc chat. Why every possible type of cycling having their own subforum? Folding bikes and electric bikes in commuting. Recumbents could have cargo bikes and fixed gear in them.
> 
> I'm sure a real cull of the already too many forums, merging into the most appropriate wider forums would make it a more manageable forum list, especially good for mobile phone users visiting here.
> 
> I think Jowwy made a good case for this by accident and by the replies made to his posts.




I tend to agree on the excessive number of sub fora and pinned posts, but Personal Matters is a special case as it’s only visible to members and isn’t open to search engines. Also, the mods tend to have a *very* low threshold to shenanigans and ‘starting’.

PM in its various guises has dealt with some extremely serious member issues over the years so, although it’s not something I use or particularly check, I think it earns its own place.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Nov 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Id like a solar sub forum



They would need some very big batteries.


----------

